# Losing interest in his own health



## toupeemoor (Nov 10, 2017)

Help! My brother is in dire need to wake up from being a couch potato. He gained 30 lbs in just three months. He just sits in our living room to play games and watch tv shows. Before, he was really into fitness. He went to the gym and watched his nutrition. But now, I don't know what happened to him. I can't even convince him to walk with me. Being a fitness geek myself, I really want to help him. Do you have any advice for me?


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 10, 2017)

Does he have depression? Depression -- and I think mental illness in general? -- can be demotivating for a lot of people. That may be something he needs to get checked for.

What will not help him is shaming him for this. That will make it worse.


----------



## toupeemoor (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm not really sure why he is feeling down the past few months. But I do agree with you that he may be depressed. I would try to open up a conversation about his going on therapy if that's what he needs.


----------



## juraseka (Nov 15, 2017)

I second trying to get him a little help. Sometimes people can just lose motivation but it could be a chemical imbalance or something else could be wrong


----------



## KarenCor (Dec 11, 2017)

I don't think you can help him. Only he can make the decision that what he's doing isn't working for him. I'd maybe try to slightly nudge him, but if he resists just leave him be and he'll start taking care of himself when he's ready.


----------

